# sistema de xenon hid



## zeta_bola_1 (May 13, 2010)

hace un tiempo le instale a la moto de un primo el sistema de xenon hid, bixenon si no me equivoco. es la que usa para alta y baja la misma lampara, que tiene un electroiman para mover el bulbo dentro de la carcaza.

me comento que a veces le fallaba, pero dandole un golpecito a los enhufes volvia a funcionar, los enchufes son del tipo impermeables, no se su nombre tecnico

hoy por hoy dejo de funcionar, revise los enchufes, pero mucho no se pueden revisar, y tengo la alta tension del balasto, asi que no puedo saber si funciona midiendo con un tester comun

les pongo el diagrama que trae en la caja




la verdad no se que medirle, lo unico que le medi sin miedo es la alimentacion del balasto que es de 12v, y ahi estan

saludos


----------



## Andresgne (Jun 28, 2010)

si el balasto es electrónico al estar con esa falla al poner la alta (le tenias que dar un golpe) puede ser que se haya quemado el balasto por asi decirlo, medí la salida para ver que todo funque bien


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 28, 2010)

gracias andres, como mido la salida?? por que es en alta tension!!!!


saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 28, 2010)

Con el dedo indice


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 28, 2010)

no hay problema fer, venite a casa que te dejo hacerlo, es mas, si queres lo haces con la lengua, como las baterias de 9 volts


saludos


----------



## Andresgne (Jul 8, 2010)

primero fijate bien la coneccion de la entrada del balasto.. al igual que la masa, 

despues lo tenes que probar con una lampara en serie.. creo que es la unica solucion


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 9, 2010)

andres, lampara en serie como me decis??? dos de 6 volts a la entrada?? realmente no entendi

saludos


----------



## fraluta (Jul 23, 2010)

jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 23, 2010)

si, todo el jajaja que quieras, pero no vino a casa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moskillo (Dic 27, 2010)

mira lo que yo cre que tienes es un problema en el arnes o controlador de alta y baja del , xenon... el tema del bixenon no es mas que un solo xenon que cambia de posicion a travez de un electroiman logrando este efecto de alta y baja, el encargado de hacer este "cambio" de posicion es una caja que lle llaman arnes o controlador de alta y baja como te mencione antes.. lo cual presumo no debe ser muy complejo el circuito que alberja, deconozco a que viene sellado en una cajita negra.. pero ya lo voy a descubrir. bue el tema es que hay algo mecanico dentro de esa cajita como si fuera un relay, porque cuando haces el cambio suena como un rele dentro, si en el tuyo no hace ningun ruidito como clack clack, enonces es eso lo que te esta fallando y tenes que reemplazarlo.... bue el tema es que por ahi viene la mano con el tema del cambio de la alta y baja... 


matias alias----..moskillo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 27, 2010)

lo que no me funciona es la lampara en si, el rele funciona lo mas bien.

sigo sin saber si lo que no me funciona es la lampara o el balasto.

en este caso viene separado el balasto(que es lo que sube la tension) del rele que comanda el movimiento de la lampara

saludos


----------



## fraluta (Dic 28, 2010)

para probar altos voltajes se emplean la lamparitas de  neon con resistores muy grandes del orden de los kilo ohmios  digamos unos 100kohm en serie , como los destornilladores probadores de fase, creo que solo lo arrimas y si enciende el neon es completamente seguro que existe un alto voltage, y lo de la lengua esta genial.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 28, 2010)

tan facil???????????? tengo lamparitas de neon, mañana mismo me pongo con eso. mil gracias.


y lo de la lengua, si queres probar venite a casa que con gusto lo hacemos(vos pones la lengua, obvio )


saludos


----------



## marcelorenz (Dic 28, 2010)

para probar el balastro acerca los conectores que van a la lampara a 1 cm entre ellos y dale encendido, tiene que largar unas cuantas chispas que son para el cebado de la lampara, si lo hace podes asegurarte de que el balastro funciona correctamente.
va a tirar solo 5 o 10 chispas y luego  va a cortar por proteccion de lampara desconectada, pero te va a servir para ver si anda.

para que tengas una idea una lampara de xenon se enciende con 25Kv y una vez ionzada funciona con 90Vdc.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 28, 2010)

uuuuh, esa esta mejor marce. 

podes creer que ahora no encuetro el balasto?? tengo la lampara, los conectores y el rele a mano, pero del balasto ni noticias.


como me enojan estas situaciones!!!!!!!!!


saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 3, 2011)

bue, el tema es que a veces tiraba las mencionadas chispitas y a veces no. despues de amargarme un poco pensando qeu no quedaba otra que abrir el balasto me puse a revisar todos los terminales. cual fue mi sorpresa cuando encontre que el cable apenas estaba crimpeado en las terminales, con el soldador y una pinza en mano me puse a crimpear bien todos los terminales, hasta los del zocalo del rele, paso seguido le hice una pequeña soldadura tambien a cada terminal.


asi que era un pu_o falso contacto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tanto problema, tanto tiempo parado y era un falso contacto!!!!!!!!!

ahora estoy viendo lo del monitor de seguridad, y no, no es un falso contacto jeje


gracias a todos

saludos


----------

